# tcr hybrid frameset



## canadian in germany (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi I am looking into buying a Tcr hybrid Frameset (only availible in Europe, I think). Instead of being full carbon...it has a front carbon fork and rear carbon seat stays..has anyone heard anything good or bad about these frames...I would love to get some info before the final purchase.


----------

